# Betta "Rescues"



## Cthulhu (Jan 24, 2015)

I could write pages and pages of text, beating around the bush to avoid offending anyone. But experience tells me it's not going to work, so I am going to cut to the chase. I want to address two issues here on this thread:

1.) Betta "rescues" and why I see it as counterintuitive.

2.) The lack of voice from the betta fish community, namely Bettafish.com and Fishblr.

You rarely hear people ever say "Save puppies from the puppy mill by buying them" or "It's inhumane to leave puppies to die in a puppy mill, buy one". On the contrary you will more likely to hear someone say "Adopt, don't buy" or "Buying dogs from a puppy mill will only help the industry flourish". Over the course of these years riots, petitions, and boycotts has set the puppy mill on the fall. So why is it so different when it comes to the betta community? Is it because bringing a betta fish home is more tangible than spreading awareness? Or is it the lack of education that puts people at a loss as to how they can alleviate this issue?

To delve deeper into these questions, I want to touch upon the betta industry first (keep in mind that I am targeting large chain companies such as Petco/Petsmart/Walmart). There are three main players in this game:

-Suppliers/Betta Farms
These are the people who breed betta fish (the fish equivalent of a puppy mill). Many farms are located in Thailand with underpaid workers working for them.

-Third-party source 
These are your big chain companies: Petco, Petsmart, Walmart. I will abbreviate them as "BCC" for convenience. BCCs buy fish in bulk from betta farms.

-Consumer
You and I, consumers fund BCCs by purchasing their products. 


Now it is easy to see why betta rescues are counterintuitive. The money paid to bring a sick or dying betta home is ironically used to fuel the industry, creating a never-ending cycle. 

Targeting the people that is causing the fish pain, as many would like to put it, is rather difficult and an ineffective way of trying to solve this problem. This is because it is impossible to pinpoint anyone at fault. The people who does the physical act of stuffing bettas in a cup are mainly underpaid workers from Thailand that already have a hard time taking care of themselves, much less care about the health of your fish. Pet shop workers do not have direct control over the industry, and most of them are undertrained for their job so it is hard to put the blame on them either. 

The few people who have the most control in this industry (CEOs of BCCs) are third party suppliers, and it is in their best interest to sell their fish to you. Which brings me to the point, why are we consumers not held accountable for this vicious cycle? We are the people who fund this industry. We are the people who turn a blind eye and treat this animal abuse as the norm. We are the people who want the best for these fish, yet keep silent. Change needs to first come from the customers decisions for there to be a change in the industry. 

Spreading awareness and initiating change can be intimidating, but here are some things everyone can do to help:

1.) Boycott and educate those around you. BCCs do inventory checks once in a while, meaning that they can see what is selling and what is not selling. If a product hasn't been selling well for a long time, they will cut it. 

2.) See dying fish? Speak to the manager and inform them the condition that their fish is in. They are the person that can make a change in that store. 

3.) Convince the workers to let you take a sick fish home for free, if the fish is in really bad condition it is possible. 

4.) Sign petitions and speak up, it is easier to change the third party suppliers than the first party in my opinion. 

The bottom line here is don't pay for the fish, which brings me to fish rescues. If a person pays full price for the fish, it is a transaction, not a rescue. Here are reasons why you should not rescue a fish: 

1.) Rescues are often impulsive 

2.) The people who "rescue" fish often buys the most fish, ironically fuelling the industry more than a typical consumer would. 

3.) They end up with so many fish that they have trouble taking care of them

4.) The root of the problem is not solved by throwing money at BCCs

The voices I have hear from the betta community on this issue is... Unimpressive at best. One of the most, if not THE MOST, common comeback I have thrown at me is the "sympathy card". 

"Are you saying it's okay to let the fish die a slow and painful death?"

And I shall write my response in big bold letters. YOU ARE NOT LEAVING THE FISH TO DIE BY DEMANDING CHANGE. BOYCOTT AND YOU SAY "NO" TO THE COMPANY. TAKE A FISH HOME FOR FREE AND YOU SAVE A LIFE. SPEAK UP AND YOU ARE THE CATALYST FOR CHANGE. 

Contrary to popular beliefs cups of betta fish do not magically appear on the racks to replace old fish. They are replaced because someone will buy those fish, there is a "industry" for them. While BCCs can still run if their betta corner goes down the drain, they are not as nice as to hand out fish for free. So just because you don't buy fish from BCCs, don't assume that other people are the same.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Agreed. That's why I'm pretty much banned from petco. I went off on the clerk and the manager (who were both just back in the betta area) for 3 long gone bettas and numerous sick ones. I told them that I would take one for free, but they refused. So I made a huge scene in front of the customers because they don't have any right to expect money for a sick fish or have any right to let it get in that shape to begin with. I'm not finished yet with petco and they haven't seen the last of me. But they have seen the last of my money. Yes I wish I could save them all, but I just don't have the time money or space for tons of dying fish. I do believe rescues should be made after truly thinking about your situation. I have been doing rescues for a long time, but I do know my limits and I do believe death is sometimes a better call. At least the poor creature isn't suffering anymore. And when I'm in pet stores, I do my best to try and educate people about the choices they are making. If it means they don't buy a beautiful betta to put in their little planter box, then great. The stores don't like it, but at least someone is giving the animals a voice. I also annoy the manager because I am constantly pointing out sick or dead fish. And don't stop until they are pulled. I see people looking at the care sheets and very quickly correct them and tell them to do through research. I tell them about various forums that would give them the proper information such as this one. The problem won't be solved by feeling sorry and impulsively buying these sick fish. I feel that if you educate people about what they are really buying, most times they change their minds. I know I would have. If I would have been told up front, that my betta needed at least 2.5 gallon tank with a heater at minimum, and all of the supplies that I have for him, I wouldn't have gotten him at the time. But since I bought him, I found this forum and have spent well over $100 for a $5 fish. And between the 3 that I have now, I've spent around $250 so far. But I believe that if you bring a living being into your home, then it's your job to provide it with everything it needs. So educated people, never pay for a sick fish, and make the pet's voice be heard! That's how you solve the problem. It won't be solved by purchasing a poor sick fish and giving them more money byppurchasing everything it needs. If the products don't make them money, they won't sale it.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

My stance on the issue has always been that anything short of a mass boycott will not have an effect. The people supporting the industry are largely not us. It is not hobbyists and enthusiasts. It is people who want a "no care" pet. It is people who want a living decoration. It is people who want to get little toddler Jimmy his first pet. People who think a fish's lifespan is a month or two and they come back for more.

Though I do agree on trying to get sick fish free or discounted whenever possible and I say even if you're buying a healthy fish and see others sick, buy _and_ complain. 

The sad fact of the matter is that the vast majority don't give a rat's behind about fish. They aren't seen as a living creature to be cared for like the "cute fuzzy" pets. In the eyes of the general public, they are disposable trash creatures and decorations. The general opinion of them is not high. Cry over your dead dog or cat and just about everyone understands. Cry over your dead fish and people will laugh at you and tell you "It's just a fish."
When someone wants to abandon their dog or cat, they sometimes have the decency to dump it off at the shelter or to someone else. What happens to an unwanted fish? It gets flushed alive or left to die. You pretty much never hear "Man, I wish this dog/cat would hurry up and die already so I don't have to take care of it anymore." As if it were just an object to be replaced and not a living thing. All of this stuff is still sickeningly common among people.

People have just started caring about the larger pets in the past few years. I don't see people caring about fish coming any time soon. I hope to see them treated with some decency in my lifetime, and I'll do what I can to speak out when the fish are suffering, but I'm not going to boycott anything until a mass one happens. Me not buying them won't do a thing. Not that I buy sick fish anyway. I know my limits and I don't get into that.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well then education is the key. Talk people out of buying a betta to put in a flower pot. If you push enough, they will feel bothered and not buy one. Tell people that bettas are pets, not decor. Tell people like that to buy one of those fake fish that they make now.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

If I would have had someone to tell me the truth, I wouldn't have gotten Rubbie. I wouldn't have wasted $40 on junk that wasn't needed because I was told they could live in a box without anything. So I wish someone would have told me the truth at first.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

rubbie5837 said:


> Well then education is the key. Talk people out of buying a betta to put in a flower pot. If you push enough, they will feel bothered and not buy one. Tell people that bettas are pets, not decor. Tell people like that to buy one of those fake fish that they make now.


I luckily haven't run into anyone I needed to talk out of getting a fish so far. I tend to do my shopping weekday nights. I'm guessing people buy bettas during the day and on weekends, because they always clear out. I almost had to once, but they ended up putting the fish back when they saw how much the betta cubes cost. 

I have honestly thought of making a print design or something to spread around for awareness. Something like a sad betta in the bottom of a vase on a table that says "Animal abuse is not interior design" or something along those lines. But I'm not sure how I'd pass it around anyway.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm crazy and I would put them where they put the care sheets. I don't think they would notice. I've even "corrected" the care sheets by marking out the incorrect information and writing the correct info.


----------



## Fisch (Feb 17, 2015)

Reccka said:


> My stance on the issue has always been that anything short of a mass boycott will not have an effect. The people supporting the industry are largely not us; it's not hobbyists and enthusiasts. It's people who want a "no care" pet — people who want to get Jimmy his first pet and believe that a fish's lifespan is a month or two and come back for more.
> 
> I do agree that attempting to get sick fish for free or a discounted price is the better option when possible, but even if you're purchasing a healthy fish and see others that are sick, buy _*and*_ complain about it.
> 
> ...


This summed up my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

rubbie5837 said:


> I'm crazy and I would put them where they put the care sheets. I don't think they would notice. I've even "corrected" the care sheets by marking out the incorrect information and writing the correct info.


If the employees weren't so attentive(The Petsmart here takes relatively good care of the animals. For a chain store.), I would debate doing that too. I would actually hit up the Michael's next door to the Petsmart and put them in there instead. They sell these vases that specifically have a betta on the picture. I know someone from here posted before that they went and removed the paper inserts from all of them when they saw them...I don't have the guts for that on a regular basis lol.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

You want to know the sad part. I actually know someone who wishes their dog (who is 20 yrs old) would hurry up and die so they don't have to care for it any more. She is eat up with arthritis and has been hit by a car a couple of years ago. But they "don't have the heart to put her to sleep". She is emaciated and can barely move, and they do nothing. She has never been to a vet. It's disgusting. And they want another dog. Smh


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

rubbie5837 said:


> You want to know the sad part. I actually know someone who wishes their dog (who is 20 yrs old) would hurry up and die so they don't have to care for it any more. She is eat up with arthritis and has been hit by a car a couple of years ago. But they "don't have the heart to put her to sleep". She is emaciated and can barely move, and they do nothing. She has never been to a vet. It's disgusting. And they want another dog. Smh


That's horrible. Honestly, I'd say they aren't putting her down "because they don't have the heart". If she's never been to a vet before, they don't want to pay to have it done. It breaks my heart to see any animal treated like it's something to be thrown away and replaced when the owner is bored or tired of it.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I tried to take her because they stored her in my back yard for a couple of nights (it was supposed to be for a few hours while they had my niece's bday party) but they called the cops saying I was holding their dog hostage. And I was forced to give her back. This is my sis and brother in law's dog.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

This was a picture of her about 5 years ago. Before being hit by a car. Now she can't stand up.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you really want to rescue fish, you can always post an ad up on your local Kijiji/Craigslist saying you'll take fish in for free.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

On the subject of educating others and petitioning, it's a great idea. The problem is that, in my experience, people don't believe you. Reccka said it quite well, they think it's just a fish, but I want to add my experience too. My young cousin has a betta in a little bowl and while I can tell he's skinny and his fins aren't in good shape, they don't. I have tried explaining, I've tried educating, but my entire family believes I go overboard in my fish care and when I try to explain, I tend to get the feeling that they think I'm crazy. I think my mother kind of understands, and I actually convinced my other young cousin to do a water change. His mother stopped him, though. Maybe others have had better luck, but unfortunately most people just don't believe the fish that has lived "fine" in a bowl with no water changes needs anything changed.  That being said, I certainly don't mean we should stop trying, I'm just saying that it's not just about educating people, they have to believe it too.

As far as supporting the practice by buying them. I definitely see where that comes from, but like Reccka pointed out, it's not just responsible fish hobbyists who purchase fish. I spent $4 on my newest betta almost year and a half ago and haven't bought a fish since. $4 in a year and a half isn't much in profit, whether earning it or losing it, and I can give that one betta a much better life.

Anyway, all of this is just my opinion, and I apologize if it seems like it has a harsher tone than I was intending, it's just very frustrating for me when what I tell my family goes in one ear and out the other. :/ I hope others have had better luck.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 24, 2015)

All of you guys raised some great points! I agree that the general public views betta fish more as objects than animals, but I think that is the skin of the onion. 

Sure, on the internet wee see people educating others about the proper care of betta fish, but rarely (indeed VERY rarely) do we see people tackling the root of the problem. 

PETA once published a rather controversial article on the betta industry and it was shot down immediately by hobbyist and enthusiasts alike. Despite the fact that they raised some pretty good points, the post was dismissed and nobody mentioned it again. 

I wanted to bring the discussion of this post underneath the skin of the visible problem, and deeper into it's cause. To start, I believe that large chain companies are patly to blame for the attitude the general public holds towards betta. Especially their dangerous marketing stunts such as (1 g tanks are perfect for bettas!)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Probably the reason the PETA article was shot down was the source behind it, and not so much the information it contained. PETA is a terrible organisation and not someone you want to involve in petitioning for better treatment of ornamental fish. 

I personally agree that buying a fish from a store does not really constitute rescuing it. Yes it makes a difference to that fish, and yes, it does give you a good feeling, but you are only clearing space on the shelf for another fish to take its place. 

Unfortunately, this sort of treatment of bettas and the attitude the general populace has towards ornamental fish in general, is something that has been going on for years. I think there are some people who treat their fish poorly through a lack of education. I know because when I was younger, I was the same. However, I think the majority of casual fish keepers treat their fish poorly because they simply do not care. It's not ignorance, it's just indifference. To these people a fish is a fish. If it dies, it's easily replaced, so why bother trying to educate yourself any further. My dad falls into this category with all of pets. His mind is shut, and not even beating him about the head with a book on pet care is going to do anything to change that. 

For those of us who do appreciate these beautiful fish, such attitudes are very disheartening, and sadly they are not rare. 

Furthermore, so many fish keeping myths have become so deeply ingrained in popular culture. I mean how many shows or advertisements do you see on television that show a goldfish in a bowl without any question as to the welfare of the fish? 

I have heard that when people set their mind on something, the harder you try to convince them otherwise, even with credible scientific studies/fact, the more they will cling to their own beliefs.


----------

